# "Color Enhancing" Shampoos (NOT DYE!)



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Any thoughts on them?


----------



## Bart (Jul 15, 2010)

Sure, I have a black dog and I was recommended Chris Christensen's Black on Black. I used the full "system kit" "for best results" and I wasn't overwhelmed but it probably made some improvement color wise. Besides the color enhancing part, the products gave me very good results with no problems.

When I buy shampoo again, I kind of doubt I'll try BoB again. I think I'd rather try the Spectrum 10 for harsh double coats or a different brand non-color enhancing, maybe Plush Puppy. I'm new so I haven't really tried anything else yet.

If I understand right, the black enhancing actually works by using green pigment not black. The black hair when damaged reveals a reddish/brown pigmentation. By adding green you obtain a darker looking hair.

The product is used full strength without dilution. The time the product is left on the dog determines how much pigmentation occurs. I probably used insufficient shampoo the first time around (It's hard to believe how much this 27 inch long coated dog can use!) but I let it sit for a good 7-9 minutes or so. The second time, the dog couldn't really tolerate an extended "spa" treatment. He had jumped in the swamp and we just needed to get r done. I lathered and rinsed. I have enough to do one more partial treatment on his rump where it gets the most brownish at the tip of the hairs. I'll give it a best shot in the next few days but I don't expect a miracle. I just bought a shower hose for the winter so I want to try it out. It's only been about 3 or 4 weeks since he had a bath with shampoo but I find the bath and blow dry really makes brushout easier. The coat is 2 1/2 to 3 inches now where I haven't clippered or scissored.

A dye would definitely work more dramatically but it would look fake. I can say with the Black on Black there is absolutely no fake look at all. If it disappointed it was because it wasn't dark enough where my dog's coat is discolored. That may be due to the nature of the problem being something different. It's long and so the ends are old and that's where the discoloration is. The roots and first inch to inch and a half are nice and black.

I don't have any experience with white enhancing shampoos but those would be a valuable thing to other (non black) dogs if they worked as claimed. I saw an Springer the other day with amazing contrast in the coat, really white white. I didn't stop to comment or ask about it because I know the dog is really nervous and dog-reactive and my clueless puppy twice her size can only imagine the situation calls for really exhuberant play. Anyway, if I had a dog with white like that or a poodle or bichon or maltese or something I would definitely try it out -- White on White by Chris Christensen. You can just order the system kit without having to buy a huge bottle.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

The best whitening shampoo is EZ Groom's Crystal White. It is not a blueing shampoo, so it doesn't just deposit a blue/purple to make the coat look white, it is enzymatic, and removes the stains and "yellowing" in the coat. This product is diluted with very hot water or microwaved to activate the enzymes, and it WORKS! As far as the other "color enhancing" shampoos, I have used tons of em..all colors, CC and about every other brand you can imagine...never saw anything I would call "results" from any of them. Show dogs are generally chalked or just flat out dyed if there is sun damage/discoloration in coats. None of those white dogs are that white at shows...its chalk..lol Airedales, chalked black on the saddle to hide the white/grey or red hairs that mingle in most coats, and red on the legs..etc.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Whitening shampoos are great (To be honest, I can't tell the difference), but I have a dark dog, not a light one xD

I do not chalk or dye.

In any case, I have some I borrowed from somebody and will try out for Mirada's show next weekend.


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

Bart said:


> Sure, I have a black dog and I was recommended Chris Christensen's Black on Black. I used the full "system kit" "for best results" and I wasn't overwhelmed but it probably made some improvement color wise. Besides the color enhancing part, the products gave me very good results with no problems.
> 
> When I buy shampoo again, I kind of doubt I'll try BoB again. I think I'd rather try the Spectrum 10 for harsh double coats or a different brand non-color enhancing, maybe Plush Puppy. I'm new so I haven't really tried anything else yet.
> 
> ...


I've used the black on black on Auz's saddle before; he looked super. It wasn't a brilliant "you need sunglasses" look, but it enhanced what he already had instead of making him look "Dyed". I've used whitener on his pantaloons too...same thing. I've used whitener in the shop before with great results, but I don't use it over and over again, many baths in a row. I tried the stuff made for red coats and really didn't see a difference.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

A few years ago, I tried a shampoo for black dogs, thought it might help Oliver's graying issue. It did nothing for him. The shampoo that I will still swear by is Miracle Coat, it shines up the dogs and their coats look fabulous. It even did more for Oliver's sad hair then any other shampoo I have tried. I have used the same shampoo for more years then I care to remember. AT least 20, I know I used it on Bear and that was 20 years, I can't remember if I used it on the dogs before that. I use the lustering spray too, I love it. Keeps the static down and shines like crazy. Of course, diet helps all that too.


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

Graco22 said:


> The best whitening shampoo is EZ Groom's Crystal White. It is not a blueing shampoo, so it doesn't just deposit a blue/purple to make the coat look white, it is enzymatic, and removes the stains and "yellowing" in the coat. This product is diluted with very hot water or microwaved to activate the enzymes, and it WORKS! As far as the other "color enhancing" shampoos, I have used tons of em..all colors, CC and about every other brand you can imagine...never saw anything I would call "results" from any of them. Show dogs are generally chalked or just flat out dyed if there is sun damage/discoloration in coats. None of those white dogs are that white at shows...its chalk..lol Airedales, chalked black on the saddle to hide the white/grey or red hairs that mingle in most coats, and red on the legs..etc.


Graco, would this work for stained paws/chin as well?


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Binkalette said:


> Graco, would this work for stained paws/chin as well?


Yes, it will work better than anything else. It may take a few times to see good results, and I would use it undiluted and as hot as possible. Weekly on those spots and you will defintely see results.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Well, I have some Emerald Black Shampoo that we will be trying this weekend  BTW Graco, what is the best way to dilute shampoos? Do you suggest one of those diluton bottles?


----------



## Bart (Jul 15, 2010)

On Saturday, I used the Chris Christensen Black on Black System kit on the dog in the pictures. I let the shampoo sit on the dog for 7 minutes. These are the "after" pictures. There was essentially no improvement in the discolored areas which you can see on the rump, cheeks and the front legs. The dog was not worse prior to treatment. He looks the same now as he did.

The first photo is straight out of the camera. The second photo I have turned color saturation far up to make the discolored areas pop. The shampoo did not fix these areas and it did not even out the coat color.

Besides the failure to fix the damaged black hair, the shampoo and the rest of the kit provided excellent results. The coat texture is a little too soft, but it's clean, easy to comb, and free of any itching or flaking. If it didn't claim to fix or enhance black, I would be happy with the product, but it doesn't seem to live up to its claims. This is the third time this dog has been treated with the CC BoB System kit in 3 months.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Thanks, Bart  THat's really helpful.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Xeph said:


> Well, I have some Emerald Black Shampoo that we will be trying this weekend  BTW Graco, what is the best way to dilute shampoos? Do you suggest one of those diluton bottles?


The dilution bottles are GREAT! (since I use bulk amounts, I only used them for specialty shampoos like color enhancing, etc. otherwise I have 5 gallon drums with pumps on them). I recommend you try to find the bottles with the ratios marked at the TOP of the bottle...then you can fill with water to the line, and then add shampoo and shake, rather than the ones with the ratios at the bottom...then you have to add shampoo first, then water, which makes so many suds, its hard to get the bottle full..


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

The one with the ratios at the bottom would probably be easier for me, lol. If I add the water first, I think I'd feel like I was still adding the wrong amount of shampoo (does that make sense?). A slow fill eliminates the super suds.

Good to know you do like the dilution bottles though! I'll be picking one up in a couple weeks!


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Xeph said:


> The one with the ratios at the bottom would probably be easier for me, lol. If I add the water first, I think I'd feel like I was still adding the wrong amount of shampoo (does that make sense?). A slow fill eliminates the super suds.
> 
> Good to know you do like the dilution bottles though! I'll be picking one up in a couple weeks!


I have no patience for a slow fill...LOL The bottles with the ratios at the top are still lined off with where to add...you just add water to the line you want, then fill the rest with shampoo..But whatever works best for you.  Thats why there are different kinds. ;-)


----------



## Sighthounds4me (Nov 7, 2010)

Obviously, I don't use much in the way of color enhancing. But I can tell you how I dilute shampoo!

As you know, I use Plum Silky. Not ideal for your dogs, but humor me. I buy the 16 oz bottles, which I then dilute into two gallons. I have a gallon jug (an actual Plum Silky jug that I got from the groomer I used to work for), and dump in the shampoo. I fill that with water, shake it up, then pour it back into the 16 oz. bottle, 1/2 full. I then top that with water, and shake again. Works well for a couple dogs, but would be a pain if I bathes more than my own!

For the jugs, you could buy some plain white vinegar in a gallon jug, and re-use that jug (vinegar is great in laundry as a deodorizer). I don't recommend a milk jug because they are too wimpy.


----------



## jillkehler (Nov 26, 2010)

I would watch out for any shampoos or coat products that have an ingredient in them called "sodium laurel sulphate" or "sodium laureth sulphate." It's commonly found in even human products and is actually a toxin that has been linked to causing breast cancer in humans, and dry, irritated skin in both species. I personally use all-natural stuff for myself and my dog; what's the point of applying something to your skin if it's just going to dry it out and make it worse than it was before?
Most, if not all, pet stores carry at least a few organic and natural shampoos.


----------



## NeedleNoseLuvR (Sep 19, 2007)

jillkehler said:


> I would watch out for any shampoos or coat products that have an ingredient in them called "sodium laurel sulphate" or "sodium laureth sulphate." It's commonly found in even human products and is actually a toxin that has been linked to causing breast cancer in humans, and dry, irritated skin in both species. I personally use all-natural stuff for myself and my dog; what's the point of applying something to your skin if it's just going to dry it out and make it worse than it was before?
> Most, if not all, pet stores carry at least a few organic and natural shampoos.


If you check with Snopes you will see this is false information. SLS and SLEF do not cause cancer.


----------



## jillkehler (Nov 26, 2010)

well there's no proof that they cause cancer, but they are linked to it.... they haven't done enough studies to prove anything. and even if they don't cause cancer, they definitely irritate the skin and i can testify to that! my eczema went away a week after i stopped using normal soaps and lotions and switched to organic. like, it disappeared completely and the only time i've had it since is when i've had to come into contact with the normal products here and there (ie public washrooms).


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Great...that's you. Not everybody. If you properly care for the coat and skin, these shampoos don't cause any harm. I certainly don't use them for "everyday washing"


----------



## jillkehler (Nov 26, 2010)

Sigh. All I'm saying is that if you have the choice to a) use a shampoo with POTENTIALLY harmful ingredients or b) use a shampoo with all-natural ingredients, opt for the all natural one. You might spend a couple bucks more but it's worth is for peace of mind, and also to not support the companies that use chemicals like SLS simply because it's cheap to manufacture. Personally I want nothing but the best for my dog.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

I know what you're saying, I just don't agree. Something that costs "A couple more bucks" really adds up. Heck, do you know the amount of show people that just use Shampoos like Suave and Pantene (and have dogs with coats that are amazing)?

I feel perfectly comfortable with what we use now, as do many others. I've got a dog that shows no difference in the amount he scratches, no matter what shampoo/conditioner I use. That's just the kind of skin the poor bugger has got. I'm not one to spend more for something that doesn't make a lick of difference.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

jillkehler said:


> I would watch out for any shampoos or coat products that have an ingredient in them called "sodium laurel sulphate" or "sodium laureth sulphate." It's commonly found in even human products and is actually a toxin that has been linked to causing breast cancer in humans, and dry, irritated skin in both species. I personally use all-natural stuff for myself and my dog; what's the point of applying something to your skin if it's just going to dry it out and make it worse than it was before?
> Most, if not all, pet stores carry at least a few organic and natural shampoos.


Ex groomer, now hair stylist here to tell you that none of that is true. SLS is nothing more than a surfactant and it's actually used in different concentrations in LOTS of things. The research that you say hasn't been done has been: http://ijt.sagepub.com/content/2/7/127 and it was declared not carcinogenic and does not interact with DNA. Studies HAVE shown that it can be an irritant in prolonged used or long term exposure at one time, but that depends on a lot of factors, just like any one or any dog can react to different things. 

Surfactants are not designed to dry out skin and are actually composed of organic organic compounds.


----------



## amavanna (Nov 20, 2010)

> I would watch out for any shampoos or coat products that have an ingredient in them called "sodium laurel sulphate" or "sodium laureth sulphate." It's commonly found in even human products and is actually a toxin that has been linked to causing breast cancer in humans, and dry, irritated skin in both species.


I agree that some things that are chemical based may be harsh on certain skin types but it seems a bit far fetched to lead to breast cancer, and really anything even natural products can cause irritated skin in humans or animals if there is an allergic reaction of some kind. For example I can use lavender oil directly on my skin and diluted and is used often as a disinfectant for cuts and scrapes and is great for hair , but my daughter dosent respond well to it unless it is really diluted, and lavender is used for people with really sensitive skin. So it just depends on the kind of product in pair with the type of skin.


----------

